# Altima'97 KS problem P0325, HELP



## blackswankiller (Nov 28, 2008)

I have Nissan Altima'97, I'm already change Distributor ,battery and fix all vacuum problems, now have only one code P0325 Knock Sensor, I could not get inspection: when engine is cold it's runs great but after it warmed ,when is standing on lights the car dying engine knocking and sometimes dying on drive , after this sometimes i could not turned car, my question : if I'll change KS it will helps or not, and what kind of problem it is? (Sorry about my English)


----------



## chart91562 (Nov 30, 2008)

blackswankiller said:


> I have Nissan Altima'97, I'm already change Distributor ,battery and fix all vacuum problems, now have only one code P0325 Knock Sensor, I could not get inspection: when engine is cold it's runs great but after it warmed ,when is standing on lights the car dying engine knocking and sometimes dying on drive , after this sometimes i could not turned car, my question : if I'll change KS it will helps or not, and what kind of problem it is? (Sorry about my English)


My '97 set the 325 code over a year ago and ran ok, I'd erase the code and it would come. However, the engine did have an infrequent stalling problem and died 3 days ago-runs for a few seconds at about 500rpm-haven't figured out why but don't think it is the knock senser. The KS is at the back of the engine and very hard to access.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The KS doesn't cause engine stalling. Look elsewhere, like distributor or MAF.


----------

